# Warm soup in a flask



## Carina1962 (Sep 12, 2010)

I made some carrot soup yesterday to take to work this week for lunch and i want to take it hot/warm in a flask as we don't have a microwave at work at the moment.  My question is, would you heat the soup in the microwave before putting it in the flask?  haven't done this for ages so forgotten what to do


----------



## fruitloaf (Sep 12, 2010)

yes I would rinse out the flask with boiling water first to warm it and then heat up the soup in a microwave/on the stove in another container before pouring into the warmed flask.
hope this helps.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 17, 2010)

Please post your recipe for the carrot soup Carina, I just love home-made soup and as winter is approaching I shall be making more.  Toby.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Toby - i don't know if you are interested in this?

Red lentil and pepper soup.

I don't measure anything I just pour it all in.

Tin Tomatoes
! pint low salt knorr veg stock
approx 1/4 bag lentils
onion
red pepper
carrotts
onion 
Paprika
Chilli powder

Pour it all in, and boil.
I then bag it into 5 sarnie bags and freeze, then micro for 6-8 mins when hungry

Delicious when its cold.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lucy.....am I interested...........you bet!  Thanks for recipe and will certainly try it out soon.  Toby.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

You can mess about with the chilli and paprika - I made a corker one this week - really blew the cobwebs off.
Its easy when you freeze too to get lunch ready. I just lift frozen bag out in the morning, stick it in my tupperware and then micro at lunch. No sarnies to make or salads - simple!


----------



## caroleann (Sep 18, 2010)

carina62 said:


> I made some carrot soup yesterday to take to work this week for lunch and i want to take it hot/warm in a flask as we don't have a microwave at work at the moment.  My question is, would you heat the soup in the microwave before putting it in the flask?  haven't done this for ages so forgotten what to do



Dont know if this is any help but i got hubby a food flask from wilkinsons you heat the soup in the flask in the microwave so you dont have to worry about transferring it once its heated.
carole


----------



## am64 (Sep 18, 2010)

you can also get wide topped flasks thats good for thicker soups x


----------



## Sheena (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for your nice post.I really enjoy to visit this type of post.I feel very happy to visit your post.Thanks for sharing.

<Link removed by mod - Thanks for your post. A very pointless post> ;o)


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Caroleann, what make is the flask and where do you get it from.
I am very interested - great if whole thing can be micro'd.

Toby - have you tried making it yet?


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheena said:


> Thanks for your nice post.I really enjoy to visit this type of post.I feel very happy to visit your post.Thanks for sharing.



This person seems abit strange..any mods ??


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 22, 2010)

Toby, i got my recipe from the bbc website (see link below), soup was lovely

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/sweetpotatocarrottop_92844


----------



## caroleann (Sep 22, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Caroleann, what make is the flask and where do you get it from.
> I am very interested - great if whole thing can be micro'd.
> 
> Toby - have you tried making it yet?



Sorry only just seen your post,i got it from wilkinsons off hand cant remember the name of flask it also has a spoon fitted to the lid.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 23, 2010)

carina62 said:


> Toby, i got my recipe from the bbc website (see link below), soup was lovely
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/sweetpotatocarrottop_92844




Thanks, looks good and will definitely try it soon! Toby.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2010)

Carrot Soup

1lb washed and scraped carrots roughly chopped
1.5 pints of good stock, any kind you like. I usually use either chicken or veg.
1 small chopped onion
1 small chopped up leek
A tablespoon of fresh chopped parsley and thyme (I hate coriander but you can use it if you want)
S&P to taste (if you don't want little black flecks, use white pepper)
A little grated nutmeg (or ginger if you prefer)

Put all the ingredients in a pan and bring to the boil, simmer for 20 minutes or until the carrots are soft. Remove from the heat and liquidise till smooth. Serve with a drizzle of olive oil and some wholegrain toast.


----------

